# KIA



## nineteen-delta (Aug 13, 2007)

IMMEDIATE RELEASE No. 999-07
August 13, 2007 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DoD Identifies Army Casualties


The Department of Defense announced today the death of three soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. They died Aug. 12 in Nangarhar Province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when an improvised explosive device detonated near their vehicle.


Killed were:


Sgt. 1st Class Jeffrey D. Kettle, 31, of Madill, Okla. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C.


Staff Sgt. Jesse G. Clowers Jr., 27, of Herndon, Va. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C.


Sgt. Charles B. Kitowski III, 31, of Farmers Branch, Texas. He was assigned to the 345th Psychological Operations Company, 2nd Psychological Operations Group, U.S. Army Civil Affairs and Psychological Operations Command (Airborne), Fort Bragg, N.C.


For more information on Kettle and Clowers, the media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-6005. 


For more information on Kitowski, the media may contact the U.S. Army Civil Affairs and Psychological Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-2035; after hours (910) 432-7714 (ask for the public affairs officer


----------



## Ravage (Aug 13, 2007)

Rest In Peace warriors 

Heaven has a very special place for a very special breed of men....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2007)

Blue Skies, Warriors.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 13, 2007)

R.I.P. Warriors, see you at the PB in the Sky!


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn

R.I.P.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 13, 2007)

Ouch

RIP Prayers out to your families and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 13, 2007)

Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 13, 2007)

Wind to thy wings, RIP Warriors.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 13, 2007)

Rest In Peace Sgt. 1st Class Kettle, Staff Sgt. Clowers, and Sgt. Kitowski. My thoughts and prayers out to the families and friends of the men back home; and to their team mates in the 7th SFG.

Blue Skies Warriors...


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 13, 2007)

May they rest in peace.


----------

